

Introducing the Internet.org App - illyism
http://internet.org/press/introducing-the-internet-dot-org-app

======
spindritf
Previously,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8112816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8112816)

------
err4nt
The whole internet in one app? Sounds too good to be true!

